# Wird Lindsay Lohan bald ein echter Porno-Star?



## Mandalorianer (25 Nov. 2010)

*Sie hat einige Angebote 
Wird Lindsay Lohan bald ein echter Porno-Star?​*

Das wäre ein dramatischer Absturz! Eigentlich hätte man meinen können, dass es für Lindsay Lohan (24) nicht noch schlimmer kommen könnte. Drogenabhängigkeit, Entzug, erneuter Drogenkonsum und noch mehr Entzüge. Unzählige Abstürze und Entgleisungen hat sie ihn ihren noch recht jungen Jahren schon vorzuweisen, worunter ihre Schauspielkarriere schon ein wenig gelitten hat, aber tatsächlich so stark, dass sie bald möglicherweise Pornos drehen wird?

Möglicherweise aber doch, denn wie nun ein Insider aus der Filmbranche laut ShowbizSpy berichtet, soll Lindsay schon so einige Angebote aus der „Erwachsenenfilm Industrie“ bekommen haben. „Lindsay ist immer noch ein großer Name aber ihre Ausraster haben sie zur Zielscheibe für sehr verschiedene Projekte gemacht.“

Kürzlich hatte Lindsay noch die Rolle des Porno-Stars Linda Lovelace im Film „Inferno“ sicher und nun soll sie bald selbst wirklich in diese Branche einsteigen? Da wird Miss Lohan sicher noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden haben. Denn komplett möchte sie ihren Ruf bestimmt nicht ruinieren. 

JaJa die Medien
Gruss Gollum


----------



## DonEnrico (25 Nov. 2010)

Dann werde ich Pornokucker!!!


----------



## krawutz (26 Nov. 2010)

Irgendein Schriftsteller schrieb mal sinngemäß : "Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, dann lebt es sich ganz ungeniert". Und genau das tut sie doch schon eine ganze Weile.


----------

